# Favorite orchestral piece in music theatre history?



## SteveC (Jun 7, 2021)

In some ways, the orchestra in a music theatre piece has the same functionality as in a soundtrack.
If you know some, what are your favorite orchestral pieces? If you don't know any - music theatres always need new fans! 

My favorites at the moment:


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 7, 2021)

This is a masterclass in orchestration and composition....


----------



## SteveC (Jun 7, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> This is a masterclass in orchestration and composition....



Thank you!! Never heard this ballet before!!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 7, 2021)

Britten is recognised as a master orchestrator along with all his other attributes..respected conductor, composing skills that are rarely achieved and one of the finest pianists in the world for his generation.
The musical invention in the ballet is utterly bewildering and fantastic......


----------



## SteveC (Jun 7, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> Britten is recognised as a master orchestrator along with all his other attributes..respected conductor, composing skills that are rarely achieved and one of the finest pianists in the world for his generation.
> The musical invention in the ballet is utterly bewildering and fantastic.


I never cared much about Britten. I think I have to give him another try!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 8, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> This is a masterclass in orchestration and composition....



This one is great, weirdly my brain immediately linked this to the Outcast soundtrack:


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 8, 2021)

I saw _Amadeus_ as a stage play before it was made into a film, so I'd have to place Mozart somewhere in the top 100


----------



## SteveC (Jun 10, 2021)

Okay, not that many opera fans here. 
Opera had a big influence on the music in films. It's one of the most intensive arts.
Try this:

and this:


Greetings


----------

